# Grill Mates - Montreal Steak Seasoning



## OldBay

Has anyone tried Grill Mates on Fish? Specifically Rock? I love it on Steak, burgers and chicken. It may be a little strong for fish though. Anyone tried it??


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Salt Free Chicken spice blend.....
http://www.mccormick.com/productdetail.cfm?id=10433

The garlic is a bit overpowering. And there is a lingering "hot" sensation that sticks to the taste buds. Must be peppers in there. Didn't see it mentioned on the label though. Haven't tried it on seafood yet. Oops just re-read the label I have. Under herbs...it lists red pepper.  Guess that'll teach me to taste it straight from the jar. 


I also have the Salt Free Steak blend.....They don't say anything about it's use on seafood.


----------



## OldBay

I didn't even know there was a salt free version. Thanks.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Never tried Grill Mates on fish, but I do like it on beef.

Something I mentioned in a previous post... if you like Cajun food, Emeril's Original Essence is excellent. I like it spicy so I throw in a little cayenne too.  
It's pretty popular around my house right now.

Nice change from Old Bay or lemon pepper, which is what I usually use.

.


----------



## OldBay

I go through phases. I was on a big time lemon pepper kick about 6 months ago, until I discovered Grill Mates!! Old Bay is a staple though


----------



## CrawFish

*Tony Chachere's® Famous Creole Seasoning*

Dude, you should try Tony Chachere's® Famous Creole Seasoning, " the all-in-one seasoning in the little green can," is perfect for seasoning meats, seafood, poultry, vegetables, soups stews, salads, pasta and barbecue...even popcorn and French fries. Great for grilling and marinating.


----------



## johnnyleo11

Good old Salt and Pepper.


----------



## rattler

to me the montreal stake is alittle strong...i like the hamberger seasoning on stripers...and old bay, of coarse


----------



## sand flea

I agree with Rattler. I have it in my cabinet and love it on a good ribeye, but it's a little too harsh for striper.

My favorite way of searing striper is still really simple: a drop or two of oil in a cast iron skillet. Coat the fillet in paprika, dried parsley and pepper.

Drop it in on the pan and give it 60 seconds on each side.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Ahhh, another scare to ignore...

Paprika banned in Hungary because it can damage the human liver, the immune system and may cause cancer

(risk = half kilo per day!)


----------



## rattler

i thought paprika went on deviled eggs...i like fish...deep fried(peanut oil)...fried, i fillet every thing but spot, score the fish and use lemon pepper and old bay..veg. oil works. on the grill...get some release foil...and cook like you are bakeing...but don't tent the fish...in the oven, lemon pepper, fresh lemon, onion, garlic, potatoes, throw in a couple of orange wedges...good to go


----------



## Thrifty Angler

rattler said:


> i thought paprika went on deviled eggs



Yep...it's a good colorant on deviled eggs. I sprinkle it on the top of potato salad.....makes for an interesting break in the old mayo/mustard color blend. And since I top the potato salad with boiled egg slices....it's a natural.

Paprika can be used sprinkled on a whole turkey...even one that's cooked inside an oven roaster bag...gives it a nice brown coating without all the usual basting......too much though will make the skin red.  
And it's also good in chicken flour coating for pan or deep frying chix parts. Puts a golden coating on the finished cooked product.

Now bout that Hungary ban issue.....I've used Hungarian paprika for many years. Guess I'll have to go back to the el cheapo spice classics brand.


----------



## Rockstar

i've used montreal seasoning in my 'batter' for rockfish. flour, a 1/4 bisquik, along with some pepper and the montreal seasoning. it wasn't bad at all, i've made better...but it was good. don't see why you wouldn't like it if your a fan of the seasoning. i don't remember which brand creole seasoning i use, but that stuff is awesome in fish fry, along with shrimp.


----------

